# todays box score- 7/16- good news



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

2003 REEBOK PRO SUMMER LEAGUE OFFICIAL BOX SCORE
FINAL BOX
07/16/2003 Clark Athletic Center, UMass Boston
Officials: #00 Jeff Smith, #00 Matt Oblas, #00 Heather Browne Time of Game: 2:20
Attendance: Not Counted Yet
VISITOR: Dallas Mavericks (1-1)
NO PLAYER MIN FG FGA 3P 3PA FT FTA OR DR TOT A PF ST TO BS PTS
52 Kaniel Dickens F 18 5 7 2 3 3 3 1 1 2 3 2 1 2 0 15
55 Derek Hood F 24 4 7 0 0 0 0 4 5 9 2 5 1 3 0 8
50 Derrick Alston C 34 6 10 0 0 5 6 0 4 4 1 5 1 2 0 17
7 Lavor Postell G 14 0 5 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1
10 Jemeil Rich G 21 3 8 0 2 1 2 0 2 2 7 5 0 0 0 7
9 Chris Herren 28 4 10 2 6 6 9 0 0 0 10 5 0 1 0 16
54 Marcus Goree 32 5 9 1 3 0 0 5 2 7 0 2 2 0 1 11
32 Aaron McGhee 22 3 6 0 2 2 2 0 0 0 0 3 0 2 0 8
21 Adam Harrington 20 0 3 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 2 1 1 0 0 0
12 Tony Stanley 30 6 14 0 4 4 6 2 0 2 0 1 2 1 0 16
40 Jules Camara 2 1 2 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 2 0 0 0 2
34 Giebrius Rinkevius DNP - Coach's Decision
TOTALS: 245 37 81 5 21 22 29 12 16 28 26 32 9 11 1 101
PERCENTAGES: 45.7% 23.8% 75.9% TM REB: 14 TOT TO: 11 (10 PTS)
HOME: NEW YORK KNICKS (2-1)
NO PLAYER MIN FG FGA 3P 3PA FT FTA OR DR TOT A PF ST TO BS PTS
6 Maciej Lampe F 31 6 14 2 3 7 8 2 2 4 0 5 0 3 0 21
26 Andy Panko F 21 0 8 0 0 0 0 5 4 9 2 5 0 1 0 0
50 Michael Sweetney C 44 7 12 0 0 6 6 6 7 13 1 4 4 3 0 20
18 Tyrone Nesby G 34 2 8 0 3 3 3 0 2 2 1 4 1 0 1 7
30 Frank Williams G 35 10 21 2 5 13 15 1 8 9 2 4 1 3 1 35
17 Damian Cantrell 28 1 1 0 0 3 4 4 5 9 1 1 0 1 0 5
1 Billy Keys 14 2 5 0 0 1 1 0 1 1 7 5 1 1 0 5
5 Matt Carroll 15 1 4 0 0 0 0 0 2 2 0 0 0 0 0 2
52 Slavko Vranes 6 2 3 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 3 0 2 0 4
45 Karim Shabazz 12 1 2 0 0 0 0 2 0 2 1 3 0 0 1 2
27 Troy Ostler 5 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 2 0 2
TOTALS: 245 33 79 4 11 33 37 21 31 52 15 35 7 16 3 103
PERCENTAGES: 41.8% 36.4% 89.2% TM REB: 7 TOT TO: 16 (20 PTS)
SCORE BY PERIODS 1 2 3 4 1OT 2OT 3OT FINAL
Mavericks 20 24 23 20 9 3 2 101
KNICKS 21 20 20 26 9 3 4 103
Technical Fouls - Individual
Mavericks (1): Herren 2:14 1OT
KNICKS: NONE
Technical Fouls - Defensive Three Second
Mavericks (1): 3:06 2nd
KNICKS (2): 3:02 1st, 9:11 2nd
Points in the Paint: Mavericks 40, KNICKS 32 Biggest Lead: Mavericks 16, KNICKS 4
Second Chance Points: Mavericks 11, KNICKS 16 Lead Changes: 8
Fast Break Points: Mavericks 11, KNICKS 2 Times Tied: 13
Copyright (c) 2003 NBA Enterprises, LLC., Boston Celtics All Rights Reserved


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*let them grow!!!*

now all these idiots will get the @#$$ of lampes back..Hes 18 years old and just learning the NBA game...Sweetney had a nice game and hopefully Frank Williams can gain some confidence...Please do not trade for Antoine "shimmy" walker..Lets the kids play!!!!!


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

Im excited that Lampe went off today, but I would like to see his rebounds jump with his points too. No doubt though, to be putting up those numbers at 18 is amazing, but lets watch for consistency. 

I tip my hat to Sweetney, he had a monster game. A great bounce back from that horrible outing he had yesterday.

Frank Wiliams. WOW! He is proving that he deserves that starting spot.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

heres a link btw, its easier to read

http://www.nba.com/media/celtics/03SL_BoxScore_Session5a.pdf


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: let them grow!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> now all these idiots will get the @#$$ of lampes back..Hes 18 years old and just learning the NBA game...Sweetney had a nice game and hopefully Frank Williams can gain some confidence...Please do not trade for Antoine "shimmy" walker..Lets the kids play!!!!!








Thatz fine, the "shimmy" can stay in green my man, we don't want your :hurl: trash for him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: let them grow!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why was Lavar Postell playing with Dallas??? Where were the rest of Dallas' regular summer league team


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

It's good to see Chris Herren come back and do well.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Antoine Shimmy walker*

The LAST and let me repeat,Last player we need is Antione "Kmat bitcch"...

Hes overpaid.on the downhill,and is steel reeling from the wupping Kmart put on him...You keep him in beantown so KMART and the nets can spank you one more time


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

hahaha lavor and dallas, dont they have enoughp eopel who shoot shoot shoot


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GONYK</b>!
> Im excited that Lampe went off today, but I would like to see his rebounds jump with his points too. No doubt though, to be putting up those numbers at 18 is amazing, but lets watch for consistency.
> 
> I tip my hat to Sweetney, he had a monster game. A great bounce back from that horrible outing he had yesterday.
> ...


i ahve a problem with frank though, 2 assisst!??!? the team puts in 103 pts and billy keys (whose that!?!??!?) lead us with 7 assissts in just 14 min?


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> i ahve a problem with frank though, 2 assisst!??!? the team puts in 103 pts and billy keys (whose that!?!??!?) lead us with 7 assissts in just 14 min?


Frank is a guy who can do everything, but it was obvious that they needed some pts. tonight... He shot a high percent. When Frank is shooting well, he looks for his shot, He was obivously looking for his shot tonight. OH YEAH, he is a scoring point gaurd, so... Plus a bunch of his points came from the line tonight... not that big of a deal, he can put out some dimes when they are needed.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

ladys and gentelmen, wlcome to the new new york IF we dont trade sweetz williams is looking very promising also he might turn out to be a gem


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*If Frank Williams continues to tear it up*

Maybe Vujanic will get nervous and maybe decide to come here?? What do you think?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: If Frank Williams continues to tear it up*



> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Maybe Vujanic will get nervous and maybe decide to come here?? What do you think?


I would think it would be the opposite????


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I think people consider Vujanic is the better prospect than Williams. And maybe Vujanic will want to prove he is better than Williams if Williams keeps playing well and people start to consider Williams the better prospect, it might inspire him to come here. Its just a thought, and im hoping to see Vujanic in any way possible and whatever the situation to make him want to come. What exactly do you mean you think it is oppossite? that Williams playing well will scare him off and he wont want to come and be a backup to Willliams?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> What exactly do you mean you think it is oppossite? that Williams playing well will scare him off and he wont want to come and be a backup to Willliams?


Sorry about not elaborating it better, but yes thats what I was thinking


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Vujanic is a coward...if he was/is worried about playing time with Ward and Eisley, what Frank Williams ius doing so in summer league definitely isn't going to inspire him to play over here. I thought it was about the money, it's about him being scared to come here and play.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It's good to see the young Knicks doing well, but please take a look at the competition. Summer league is already a lower level of competition, plus Dallas had an especially terrible team. The only guy I recognized was Adam freaking Harrington, so don't make too big a deal out of one game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Impressive games, by their three young prospects.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Frank Williams? He was shut down totally by Marcus Banks! Watch out for this kid! He is going to be great!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus Banks did his thing against the Knicks...so did Brendon Hunter. Today the Knicks play against the Nets and their #1 drat pick. Should be an interesting game. If nothing else, I think the Knicks and the Nets are going to go at it pretty good.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> Frank Williams? He was shut down totally by Marcus Banks! Watch out for this kid! He is going to be great!


Frank wasnt shut down by Banks, he was shut down by 5 fouls


----------

